# rebar



## incarau

"Contractor shall submit test reports for *rebar *indicating material compliance with each batch of steel delivered to the site." I would relly appreciate if anybody can help me, Muchas gracias, JR


----------



## el guia

Rebar is an iron rod used to reinforce concrete.


----------



## carpiecar

Varillas de refuerzo estructural.


----------



## raulvamp

Rebar es también la estructura de varillas. El término suele aplicarse también a lo que en México llamamos castillos- que son columnas en los muros para reforzarlos.


----------



## divina

¿Se entendería la palabra "rebar" en algún país?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Si te refieres a países donde se habla español, yo creería que *no*, salvo que quien lo escuche tenga buenos conocimientos de inglés (técnico).


----------



## Kuota

Rebar = Reinforcement/reinforcing bar para hormigón armado.

En España también se puede decir "*armadura de acero".*


----------



## DWO

incarau said:


> "Contractor shall submit test reports for *rebar *indicating material compliance with each batch of steel delivered to the site."



En Argentina, la frase quedaría así:
_"El contratista deberá presentar informes de los ensayos de las *barras*, indicando que cada lote puesto en obra cumple [con las especificaciones]"._

http://www.acindar.com.ar/prod_3a_Barras_420.asp?menu=3&submenu=3.1


----------



## westpalm

*Rebar *se conoce como *cabilla *en otros países hispanos.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

In Chile there is a national specification for hot-rolled rebar:  NCh 204 “Acero – Barras Laminadas en Caliente para Hormigón Armado”

If you are making a materials list for just the basic bars then you might say  "barras de refuerzo para hormigón"  but the expressions vary.  There are two common types:  _barra redonda lisa_, and _barra con resaltes.  _

_Barras con resaltes in this image (sometimes called barras corrugadas) _

_http://www.doblamos.com/sites/default/files/iconos/corruga.jpg_


----------



## jugen

Yo he visto la palabra _hierros_ para lo que creo son _rebars_: "...no hay más que ver los *hierros*, que parecen alambres..." en el testimonio ante el hundimiento de un edificio. (ABC, 13 nov 1930, p. 22).


----------



## jsvillar

jugen said:


> Yo he visto la palabra _hierros_ para lo que creo son _rebars_: "...no hay más que ver los *hierros*, que parecen alambres..." en el testimonio ante el hundimiento de un edificio. (ABC, 13 nov 1930, p. 22).


Sí, pero es un uso no técnico.


----------



## rodelu2

Y en lenguaje aún menos técnico se les llama "*f*ierros". Muy común.


----------



## jugen




----------



## ebulerdo

Ya sé que esta pregunta es de hace un montón de años, pero por si alguien más hace la misma búsqueda (como yo ahora mismo) estas varillas de acero que se colocan dentro del hormigón para darle más resistencia se llaman en España "ferralla". Ese es el término que se utiliza en la construcción.


----------

